# Upright Fridge or Freezer?



## megs8888 (16/12/14)

Hi I am looking at a upright Freezer or Fridge to ferment in. Which is better a fridge or Freezer? Is there anything to avoid when buying one to use for this purpose that I should be mindful of?

I am only using this to ferment not as a keezer.

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## elcarter (16/12/14)

Freezer has better insulation so can be more energy and cooling efficient depending on era.

A modern up right freezer that's of decent build quality "eg westing house, whirlpool ect" is the preferred option if money was of little consequence.

Often they will be few available and be expensive.

Some also may have shelves that are not removable, pays to check in person.

The caveat is I would avoid an old clunker of a freezer over a more modern fridge, but prefer the freezer see where I'm going...

Ultimately you will most likely settle with what you can afford and what is available.


----------



## megs8888 (16/12/14)

Great Thanks for that appreciate your advice.


----------



## verysupple (16/12/14)

elcarter has a good point about the fixed shelves. The upright freezers I looked at had at least one fixed shelf because the cooling lines went through it - so it's not easy to modify either. It's hard to to tell from photos so just ask the seller what kind of shelves it has.

In the end I got a fridge only (i.e. no freezer compartment) so I don't have experience with fermenting in freezers, but I've read things about freezers not really liking running that warm and not lasting all that long. The other issue seemed to be moisture or condensation and getting mouldy. But that's second hand so probably worth looking into yourself.


----------



## kelbygreen (16/12/14)

one thing to avoid is buying a dead fridge/freezer lol As long as it fits your fermenter/s in there and the seals on it are in good condition and holds then should be good. Also always ask the question if it still gets cold as if you plan to CC and it only gets down to 10 deg or something then you will be in troubl.


----------



## Cervantes (16/12/14)

Upright is easier to get heavy fermentor vessels in and out of

Also it's easier to take samples from an upright if your fermentors have taps, as you can leave them where they are and take the sample, but with a chest freezer you'd need to take them out or use a syphon.


----------



## Eagleburger (16/12/14)

I use an upright freezer. Got it off gumtree for $40. It cold crashes 50L from 18 to 1 degC overnight. Can someone explain to me why it would not last?


----------



## elcarter (16/12/14)

I believe this idea that your freezer may preternaturally fail over a fridge is due to requesting temperatures above it's designed parameters within quick succession. 

As in you induce more on / off cycles quicker than the engineers designed the system to perform when you only cool to 18 deg.

My personal opinion is this thinking is theoretically true but kind of mute in real world conditions. With compressor delay in most temperature controllers, additional insulation the freezer brings and the lower price we pay for these second hand units, a few less cycles is the least of my concern.

But hey I'm no expert and I'm sure there will be a refrigeration technician with diagrams and stuff here shortly.


----------



## Camo6 (16/12/14)

Ooh, ooh, I get to post pics of my ferment chamber again! Have a read of this thread and this one to save me posting any more pics.




Too late...


----------



## Eagleburger (16/12/14)

Having a greater temp. difference -2 to 25 will invoke more cycles than say temp difference of 18 to 25.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/12/14)

I think cycle frequency won't change all that much, what would change is the ratio of onff time.

For a freezer doing freezing, it will work longer to push it down 2-3°C (at -18°C) when it kicks in. Due to the high differential between internal and ambient temp, it'll be a short[er] amount of time before the compressor comes on again.
For a freezer doing fermenting work, it will work a short amount of time to push it down when it kicks in. Due to the minimal differential between internal and ambient temp, it will be a long[er] amount of time before the compressor comes on again.

The main factor that will determine your cycle time is hysterisis. If you set it at 0.3°C, it'll come on more frequently than if set at 1°C.

Either way, fridges and freezers aren't designed for fermentation. Due to the higher temps required over refridgeration/freezing, the net result will probably be something that cycles as often as a fridge but runs for less time because it's keeping things warmer than it's designed to.

Net effect: I haven't heard of too many (read: any) homebrewers burning out fridges. My preference is a freezer because they go harder when they're on and have better insulation.
Plus, look at Camo's stainless. _Look at it._


----------



## simmo1972 (17/12/14)

Camo6 said:


> Ooh, ooh, I get to post pics of my ferment chamber again! Have a read of this thread and this one to save me posting any more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.

I use an upright freezer as a keezer and having trouble with it freezing too much, I think it is down to me opening the door and changing out the keg (s) and the air is freezing, anyway, once it gets to a temp it holds it really well. Use a fan or two in there to circulate the air.

I'm thinking of putting a board on the front to stop the air 'falling' out when the door is opened.


----------



## Blind Dog (17/12/14)

I use an upright fridge as a fermenting chamber simply because I could not find an upright freezer with removable shelves near by. 

Not sure if the shorter life for a freezer used this way is real or just another load of hooey flying around on the interweb. Ive read it often as a cautionary tale but never read anything by anyone who had it happen to them.


----------



## Goose (17/12/14)

elcarter said:


> But hey I'm no expert and I'm sure there will be a refrigeration technician with diagrams and stuff here shortly.


Interesting read here. You might find post no 10 the most informative.


----------

